# Грыжа диска L4-5 и протрузией дисков L4-S1. Абсолютный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4L5-9мм



## OlyaSulima (28 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте!Подскажите,можно ли мне помочь без операции?Я извиняюсь заранее,впервые пишу на форуме,может много лишнего укажу.
Меня зовут Ольга.Вес 57 кг,рост 165 см.Мне 32 года.Боль в спине беспокоила давно.Года в 24 после родов болела сильно левая нога,говорили воспаление сидалищного нерва,подлечили,помучалась месяца два и прошло.Дальше появлялись боли в спине,а одно время занималась в спортзале не было никаких болей.Но за последний год часто болела спина,почти постоянно,была тяжесть в ногах,как будто кости выкручивало.И в одно ужасное утро 4 апреля 2018 года, я еле встала с кровати,разогнуться не смогла.Болела спина и тянуло полностью всю правую ногу от бедра до голени.Разогнуться не могла,даже чашку с водой было тяжело поднять.Когда после уколов НПВС начала двигаться сделала КТ, которое показало две грыжы -фораминальную в аксиальной проэкции L4L5-7,3 мм, и парамедианную в аксиальной проэкции 6,6 мм.Невропатолог в поликлиннике приписал укол Дипроспана,сказал если выпрямишься ,то хорошо,если нет отправлю тебя к нейрохирургу,может он чем то поможет.Хотя,сказал ,что все нейрохирурги толковые во время войны-разъехались,не знаю кого тебе и посоветовать.(Я живу в Луганске).Около месяца я мучалась,не знала куда пойти.Нашла другого невропатолога,которая посмотрела результаты КТ и проверила мои рефлексы,она сказала-пока никакого нейрохирурга,тебя еще толком никто не лечил.Приписала мне калмирекс,витамины группы В,мелоксикам,фенибут,келтикан.Я пролечилась в стационаре,за это время успела попасть в урологию с острым пиелонефритом,поэтому лечение грыжы отошло немножко на задний план.Была у вертебролога,он мне делал какие то легкие масажи,надавливал на точки итд,без какого либо дискомфорта и боли.После его массажа боль спустилась вниз к голени.При длительной ходьбе возвращалась,потом исчезала.На сегодняшний день
28.07 в спине боль исчезла,нога иногда болит.Не могу описать,так как каждый раз новые ощущения,то подергивания то мурашки по ноге.Я была перекошена ,сейчас более менее выровнялась.Когда что то подниму около 2 х килограмм,может немного перекосить,а потом после сна выравниваюсь.
Получается с апрела прошло почти 4 месяца.Меня теперь еще беспокоит закладывание ушей и паутинки перед глазами,связываю это  с тем что показало МРТ.
Сегодня 28.07.2018 я сделала МРТ. Оно очень отличается от КТ которое было сделано ранее(((
С диска никак не получается импортировать фото,а на этом файле наверное ничего не видно.


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2018)

@OlyaSulima, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Обратитесь к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
На форуме консультируют Ваши соотечественники - @Игорь Зинчук и @Владимир Воротынцев
Вы можете обратиться к ним.


----------



## OlyaSulima (29 Июл 2018)

Спасибо большое,так и сделаю


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2018)

Имеются показания для оперативного вмешательства в плановом порядке. операция выбора - микродискэктомия.
Можно продолжить консервативное лечение, включающее  медикаментозную терапию (по показаниям), мануальную терапию (прежде всего мышечные техники) , ЛФК, полужесткий поясничный корсет, что создаст благоприятные условия организму для резорбции (рассасыванию) грыжи МПД в течение 6-12 месяцев. Выбор за вами.


----------



## OlyaSulima (30 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Имеются показания для оперативного вмешательства в плановом порядке. операция выбора - микродискэктомия.


Спасибо большое за ответ.
Я очень боюсь операции.Я в полной растерянности.

Я конечно склоняюсь к тому,что бы продолжать консервативное лечение,но есть большая проблема.У меня то по сути нету доктора который бы мне помог и все приписал.Мануального терапевта,который владеет мышечными техниками тоже проблема найти. 
Правильное ЛФК,должен показать и научить проффесионал,конкретно для моего случая.Даже не знаю к кому обратиться. 
Полужесткий корсет у меня есть,только  я его носила не долго совсем,в нем я чувствую себя хуже, возможно не подходит или не правильно одеваю его.
Может подскажите,куда можно обратиться?Существуют же центры какие то в которых могут обследовать, назначить лечение, сделать тот же массаж и научить ЛФК?Или я много хочу и нужно искать отдельно докторов?


----------



## OlyaSulima (30 Июл 2018)

Мне вот советуют поехать в водолечебницу в Старобельск.Я так понимаю там вытяжения позвоночника делают,а может каждому индивидуально.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2018)

Пользы от любой водолечебницы,в том числе и старобельской, для вас никакой нет. Простое же вытяжение может даже навредить.
Вам ни центры нужны, а конкретный грамотный врач. Не обязательно с "регалиями". Но никого в Луганске рекомендовать не могу. лишь бы к кому попало идти - тоже не вариант. Или усугубит ваше состояние, или (и) обдерёт как липку. Тогда лучше довериться местным нейрохирургами выполнить микродискэктомию. Только не знаю, умеют ли они её делать.
Полужесткий поясничный корсет должен быть 20-25 см шириной и иметь4-6 металлических гибких пластинки (вставки). Одевать лучше лёжа.


----------



## OlyaSulima (30 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пользы от любой водолечебницы,в том числе и старобельской, для вас никакой нет. Простое же вытяжение может даже навредить.
> Вам ни центры нужны, а конкретный грамотный врач. Не обязательно с "регалиями". Но никого в Луганске рекомендовать не могу. лишь бы к кому попало идти - тоже не вариант. Или усугубит ваше состояние, или (и) обдерёт как липку. Тогда лучше довериться местным нейрохирургами выполнить микродискэктомию. Только не знаю, умеют ли они её делать.
> Полужесткий поясничный корсет должен быть 20-25 см шириной и иметь4-6 металлических гибких пластинки (вставки). Одевать лучше лёжа.


Я уехала с Луганска,сейчас в области нахожусь на Украине,понимаю что в поселке никто не поможет.Я ищу ,куда обратиться на Украине.Здесь пошла к местному невропатологу,он сказал прежде чем что то делать нужно пролечится медикаментозно(прокапали мне л-лизин,трентал и сделали укол дексаметазона и медиксикама и ещё таблетки габалент,витамины группы В),а потом куда то в водолечебницу.Но вы мне говорите,что это может навредить.Я так надеялась
Я боюсь об этом думать,но судя по тому что вы пишите мне про операцию,она не избежна в моем случае?
Как же мне быть теперь,куда обратиться на Украине?!Готова куда- то поехать конечно.Очень хочется обойтись без операции.


----------



## OlyaSulima (30 Июл 2018)

Vladimirsm788 написал(а):


> А вы попробуйте в Беларуси есть такой специалист самарин, правда помогает только каждому третьему


Спасибо большое за информацию, я уже погуглила,но для меня наверное не вариант,пишут что он ломает,да и далековато


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2018)

От проведённого лечения никакого положительного результата и быть не могло. 
Что можно сделать в месте проживания: курс массажа, при болях - НПВС (Нимесулид или Мелоксикам внутрь) и миорелаксанты (внутрь), ЛФК (подберите комплекс гимнастики на Форуме или на сайте доктора Ступина), корсет.


----------



## OlyaSulima (31 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От проведённого лечения никакого положительного результата и быть не могло.
> Что можно сделать в месте проживания: курс массажа, при болях - НПВС (Нимесулид или Мелоксикам внутрь) и миорелаксанты (внутрь), ЛФК (подберите комплекс гимнастики на Форуме или на сайте доктора Ступина), корсет.


Я сейчас ищу варианты,куда поехать на Украине,мне нужно что бы кто-то помог с ЛФК,научили,да и масаж правильный сделать.


----------

